# Caesar Creek Closed?????



## Mason52

Went by the lake and you can't get nowhere near the N pool ramp road closed and the lake is licking the bank all the way up by the sailboat storage lot and covers the road well past the ski doo ramp. Wellman ramp is closed with the big metal gates shut, no way to get even close and I bet the water is in the restroom today, was close yesterday.. The Furnas ramp has the metal gates shut as well and barricades across the way in from the parking lot. Basically they have the lake closed
You could launch at Furnas. I did back in 2008 when the lake was flooded like it is now...........


----------



## trailbreaker

i spoke to someone at hueston woods office the creek by the campground is over the banks, but still can access other parts of the park


----------



## backlashed

Mason, I'm thinking the lake might be closed due to erosion concerns.


----------



## Mason52

backlashed said:


> Mason, I'm thinking the lake might be closed due to erosion concerns.


I'm gonna contact the ranger tomorrow and see what's up.


----------



## Fletch

I heard the steel gates were closed at Wellmans ramp


----------



## Mason52

Talked to a park officer to day and he told me that the lake is not closed. Barricades are up to protect the public. Same thing I was told in 2008 when it was flooded.


----------



## Fletch

But it might as well be closed - how are we supposed to launch a boat if the have the steel gates closing off the ramp(s).
Perhaps there are other ramps that don't have gates?
Thanks


----------



## ReelTimeWes

Just called and was told all ramps are closed.


----------



## bigdamram

i went by the very north end, up in the creek, yeserday. the water was almost to the top of the ramp, but there was a truck with an empty boat trailer there, this was after the first post was posted...


----------



## Mason52

Lake is open, I fished it today and my buddy fished it yesterday. Must have been 15 to 20 boats on the lake, or more. I caught this 19 inch LMB on a spinner bait while fishin for Muskies....

Furnas ramp is where to put in at...

Bonus fish....


----------



## trailbreaker

the waters are going back down


----------



## Fletch

Mason52 said:


> Lake is open, I fished it today and my buddy fished it yesterday. Must have been 15 to 20 boats on the lake, or more. I caught this 19 inch LMB on a spinner bait while fishin for Muskies....
> 
> Furnas ramp is where to put in at...
> 
> Bonus fish....


Thanks for the info Mason. I haven't been to that ramp in a while. Do they have any gates or barricades at that ramp?
Everyone is telling me that they have barricades or gates closing off the ramps.


----------



## Mason52

They have the iron gate closed and did have barricades up on the parking lot side but they have been moved and people are going just like they were not there. Like I said earlier in the thread I talked to the park ranger and he told me that the lake is not closed. I had called the state parks number and they told me they were told to tell people that the lake is closed and I got the rangers number from her and he told me it wasn't closed..
Fished today and got this 37 inch fish... Enlarge these pics & check out the bite marks from spawning that she had. Musky sex is tough love for sure.


----------



## trailbreaker

she got beat up pretty bad


----------



## Fletch

Thanks for the info Mason52.

Wow she did get whipped up on.
Nice catch!


----------



## ReelTimeWes

I put in at Furnas ramp this afternoon around 5:00 to test a couple props. The gates were closed but the temporary barricades had been moved aside. There was one guy taking out and another launching so I went ahead and launched. On my way back out there were two rangers sitting by the barricades that they had placed back across the ramp. They ask me if I saw that the gate was closed. I told them yes. The then asked if I saw the barricades...I said yes but that they were moved aside and there were others launching and taking out so I just followed suite. His comment (in a friendly tone) was If people were walking into a burning building would you follow? I obviously replied no. He said that if someone were to get into trouble and need help that they have no way to get to them on the lake. All in all they were very friendly and just asked that I move the barricades back after I finished loading my boat. 

I did take a couple pics with the cell phone. The first one is Furnas ramp. The second one is Wellman ramp view from the water.


----------



## Slogdog

I sure wish I would have seen those pics before I ran up to try the creeks today for WB. BLOWN OUT! Last year it was tough because of having no water, now this. I'm starting to wonder what color WB are......


----------



## Nitro_boy

I was the burgundy Nitro pulling out. Barricade was moved on exit before I arrived so I went ahead and launched. Fished a little but hadn't had the boat on the water yet this year and didn't want to drive an hour somewhere and have something go wrong with it. How did your launch go? Big freaking boat to be launching on that ramp. Saw your OGF sticker and figured you were an Erie Charter just trying out the boat.


----------



## ReelTimeWes

Nitro_boy said:


> I was the burgundy Nitro pulling out. Barricade was moved on exit before I arrived so I went ahead and launched. Fished a little but hadn't had the boat on the water yet this year and didn't want to drive an hour somewhere and have something go wrong with it. How did your launch go? Big freaking boat to be launching on that ramp. Saw your OGF sticker and figured you were an Erie Charter just trying out the boat.


The launch was fine. Yes it's a big boat but loads and unloads really easy and all the ramps at that lake are great I.M.O.. I'm not an Erie charter but that's where I take her. Was just fine tuning a few things and trying out some new electronics. I've never seen Caesar so high.


----------



## Nitro_boy

We fished minnows along with bass gear and didn't do any good. Spots I usually fish 6-8 foot of water were 25 foot deep.


----------



## KayaKarl

Thanks for the info on the open ramp. Didn't see it and ended up at Armco Park today. Though I fish from a kayak, Armco Lake does allow bass boats 24' and under to use trolling motors only.


----------



## iam20fan

just saw on channel 7 news that the beach is flooded,boat ramps are closed,the dam is open at full blast. the lake is 19 feet above normal level. may take 20 days to get it back to normal


----------



## bbsoup

Pics taken Fri. afternoon of dam ramp at Caesar, as well as the parking lot there. Lake is higher than shown in pics posted on May 1st below, but has dropped a little from its peak. Its about 100 yards out to the docks. Also took a shot of the youth pond area near the 73 bridge. Note the top of the gazebo at the extreme left of the frame. They do purchase fish to stock this pond, so events like this do have quite an impact on the pond, if that isn't obvious enough already.


----------



## backlashed

What a mess. I can imagine the lake will have more than the average amount of debris in it this year. 

Great pics. My kids and I were fishing in those areas in March.


----------



## MuskieLuv

I wish we could get on the lake. That third pic looks like some good fishing.


----------



## Legend killer

I am sure the fishing is excellent in the parking lots. Cave run is 35 feet above pool and people are still catching muskies.


----------



## Salmonid

A bass guy where I work told me just this morning that a buddy of his was cited at CC fror driving around the barricades on Thursday am, not sure if that is true or not as he tends to always tell a better fish story then mine, you know the type....

Salmonid


----------



## ReelTimeWes

Yeah I wish they would open Furnas ramp. You can still launch they very easily.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Mason52

Here is the reply I got form the parks dept in response to a email I sent basically complaining about the lake being closed. 

I think if you aren't familiar with a lake it doesn't matter where the water is. If your foolish enough to drive your car into a lake that's staring you in the face you probably shouldn't be driving anyway.

Mr. Davis,

Thank you for your comments in reference to the flood conditions at Caesar Creek Lake. The Division of Parks manages the recreation aspects of Caesar Creek Lake while the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers manages the flood control aspects. The boat ramps and other recreational facilities have been closed for safety reasons until the lake level has been reduced to a safer level. There are numerous submerged obstructions at our ramps (light poles, signage, concrete platforms and dock equipment) that pose safety threats to boats/props and threats to damage caused by boats. Vehicular traffic that enters our facilities is not always boaters and therefore persons who are not familiar with these facilities pose a threat of entering the water which is not in the normal location due to flooding. A tragic accident occurred in Brookville, Indiana a few years ago during flooding at a State Park/U.S. Army Corps facility in which subjects unfamiliar with the area drove into flood waters and drown. Our first priority in all of our areas is safety for our visitors. Fishing is not prohibited on the lake at this time as long as the lake is accessed by foot. Thank you for your inquiry and I hope this explains the rationale for the closing of facilities.

Sincerely,

Tim Carr


----------



## fallen513

It's a lot of common sense, which I think that response clearly points out.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

The lakes closed because people are too stupid to be trusted not to drive into the lake? Just another example of why we doomed. Like blaming fast food restaurants for obesity or renaming easter eggs "spring spheres" so we don't offend anyone.


----------



## backlashed

fallen513 said:


> It's a lot of common sense, which I think that response clearly points out.


I agree Fallen. I thought it might have been an erosion issue at first but evidently not. I liked this section of his response.....

"There are numerous submerged obstructions at our ramps (light poles, signage, concrete platforms and dock equipment) that pose safety threats to boats/props (we don't want to be responsible for your breaking your stuff) and threats to damage caused by boats (don't break our stuff!).


----------



## Mason52

Yes, I loved that part too backlashed. Anyone with a brain might approach launching their boat in high water, in much the same manner as they do under normal pool levels. 

Example:

Back boat up into water till it floats and start motor, without submerging tow vehicle 

Back boat between docks, try not to hit dock with boat ( it might damage boat) 

Turn boat around and idle out past no wake buoy's and proceed with caution

You get my drift, it's not rocket science.


----------



## MuskieLuv

They should just make the lake "No Wake". I've seen this done on Wisconsin lakes when they have high water. Keeps the erosion down and keeps the idiots from killing themselves. Then we could still fish.


----------



## daytonangler

is the lake off limits to boats? I have an inflatable boat that I don't need to launch from the ramps, is that allowed?


----------



## bbsoup

Couldn't visit OGF yesterday, fished Cowan dusk to dawn.....I was not a great guide to my buddies. Anyway, when I took the pics of Wellman, I parked in a parking spot in the group camp area and walked past the barricade to the water. The other day, I had driven almost 2 hours to pre-fish Delaware (not my fault, but thats another story), and really, REALLY had the desire to scoot the barricade over and launch anyway. Its an expensive drive in my old truck, plus I really wanted to be better prepared for the tourny on Sat., which I was then sure was going to happen (part of other story). I had read about others, at Caesar, putting in despite barricades without being cited, but I also knew that the authorities really did not want people launching if they had the area closed off. I also found the launch barricaded at the other maintained ramp at Delaware, and driftwood covering the third, backroad ramp. The point is that even though I might have gotten away with it, I have too much respect for the people that help maintain and protect our resources to defy their decisions. Um, that sounded awful self righteous, so I'll also admit that I don't have the extra money laying around for a ticket. I took some pics at Delaware and went home. I don't agree with everything the Rangers do, like taking out the docks too early and putting them back too late, but I understand they have their reasons. I also disagree with their decision to close off these lakes right now. I agree with what seems to be the general consensus here-that we all feel like we are responsible enough to handle the high water conditions, and should be allowed to launch. I think MuskieLuv pointed out a good idea, but I don't think even that is necessary. Still, however, I will heed to the authorities, as we all should. Now if I can just remember to idle when I'm within 300 feet of the bank.........


----------



## Roscoe

I went yesterday around the lake to see if I can put my canoe in without carrying too far.Found a few good spots so I'm gonna launch.I'm sure that would be OK with ODNR.Personally,I would not venture on the lake with a raft unless it was very heavy duty.



Roscoe


----------



## trailbreaker

went to caesars creek flea market been a long time.. then drove to the lake
went down where the nature center is that's closed, went to main part of the lake north boat launch was closed and the one on the right was closed
people were walking down, the gazebo was under water you can only see the top from the road.. a guy at the flea market said all state parks are closed
i don't know if hueston woods is or not


----------



## ScottB

trailbreaker said:


> a guy at the flea market said all state parks are closed
> i don't know if hueston woods is or not


Lesson for the day.... don't trust guys at the flea market. 

State Parks are not closed, the boat ramps at a few are closed but the rest of the park is open.


----------



## LearningtoFly

Mason52 said:


> Lake is open, I fished it today and my buddy fished it yesterday. Must have been 15 to 20 boats on the lake, or more. I caught this 19 inch LMB on a spinner bait while fishin for Muskies....
> 
> Furnas ramp is where to put in at...
> 
> Bonus fish....


Hi. 
Sorry to derail this thread but I had to post after seeing the picture you attached. That bass is a spotted bass not a large mouth. The only reason I bother to disrupt the thread is, that at 19", that's a huge spot for Ohio. It may not match your 50" muskie, but the state record spot is a 21" inch fish that weighed a little over 5 pounds so you weren't that far off.:B


----------



## Bassnpro1

LearningtoFly said:


> Hi.
> Sorry to derail this thread but I had to post after seeing the picture you attached. That bass is a spotted bass not a large mouth. The only reason I bother to disrupt the thread is, that at 19", that's a huge spot for Ohio. It may not match your 50" muskie, but the state record spot is a 21" inch fish that weighed a little over 5 pounds so you weren't that far off.:B



There isn't one thing about that fish that tells me it is a spot. The jaw extends past the eyes, the colorations do not resemble a spot at all and spots are almost always more football like that that fish. Almost zero chance that the fish in that picture is a spotted bass.


----------



## Salmonid

Hmmmm, is the lake still closed?? as of Sat around 5:00 pm, in the drizzle, i counted 4 boats as i crossed the 73 Bridge ( on my way to a Rocky Fork Tourney) and had a nice bass rig pull down to the Furnace ramp ( I think, the one across from the North Shore ramp/beach entrance) and i watched him head down over the hill so I assumed it was open again??
Mason?? any one??

Salmonid


----------



## trailbreaker

two barricades where the main lake is and one near the pioneer and nature preserve i thought i seen a boat on the main lake where the gazebo is but out farther


----------



## Mason52

LearningtoFly, or anyone else, I caught a nice bass that day and I just assumed it was a LMB. Could be a spot but it really doesn't matter to me, I just thought I'd post the picture. If it's a spot, it's all good. If it's a large mouth it's all good. I've really never paid much attention to the difference as I never keep any bass of any kind and only fish for muskies now so a bass is just a bonus fish for me. I have caught some nice bass fishing for muskies the biggest being 24.5 inches on a nine inch bait, also caught a 14.5 inch bass on a 9.5 inch bait.. Our club members have caught some huge bass out of Caesar Creek fishing for muskies the biggest I know of was a fish that weighed 8.2 pounds and looked like a football. We also catch some really nice saugeyes on the big muskie baits...Big baits= big fish must be true

ps Furnas had the barricades up as of yesterday.


----------



## backlashed

From the ODNR Website for CC:

Due to recent heavy rain, the lake is approximately 20 feet above summer pool level  All of the boat ramps, beach area, picnic areas are closed until further notice  The U.S. Army Corps of Engineers began releasing water today, which is expected to result in a 1 foot per day drop in the lake level if the weather stays dry  The lake level will continue to be monitored and areas will re-open only when it is safe to allow boats to launch at our ramps without striking submerged hazards (picnic shelters, signs, light poles, bulletin boards, drinking fountains) (posted 5/5/2011)

Nice fish anyway, what ever it was.


----------



## fallen513

Mason52 said:


> LearningtoFly, or anyone else, I caught a nice bass that day and I just assumed it was a LMB. Could be a spot but it really doesn't matter to me, I just thought I'd post the picture. If it's a spot, it's all good. If it's a large mouth it's all good. I've really never paid much attention to the difference as I never keep any bass of any kind and only fish for muskies now so a bass is just a bonus fish for me.


Not speaking to you directly, but a lot of anglers get bent out of shape when they're corrected or misinterpret responses to their fish pictures. I also thought spotted bass when I saw the pic, however... it also looks an awful lot like a largemouth. Try to absorb all of the opinions you get on the internet & make your best educated guess. Personally, I think it is important to know what species you are catching & what makes it different from the similar species you are encountering.


----------



## Mason52

Fallen513, I learned a long time ago that there are some people on these sites you just can't argue with so I just let most stuff go. Also learned not to be thin skinned on these sites, not that I ever was. 
Your right that you will get lots of opinions on the internet. If I needed to know if it was a spot or a large-mouth I do know how to tell. The tongue patch or the hinge point of the jaw or the difference in the dorsal fin. I simply said I never paid much attention, not that I couldn't tell them apart.
This fish, just simply put, wasn't the target spices, and that much I know for sure.


----------



## fallen513

I like to know for personal reference though. So next time check that tongue patch for me.


----------



## Mason52

fallen513 said:


> I like to know for personal reference though. So next time check that tongue patch for me.


Can do, I guess I should have on this one the way it's turned out. I've had pm's and everything else about this one.:beat-up:


----------



## fallen513

At least you didn't say it weighed 7 lbs.


----------



## backlashed

Mason52 said:


> Can do, I guess I should have on this one the way it's turned out. I've had pm's and everything else about this one.:beat-up:


hehe, I wasn't going to bring the tongue patch up but since you did Fallen..... 

Don't worry about it Mason, just remember than no good deed ever goes unpunished.


----------



## Roscoe

Nice catch Mason.Looks like a healthy 4lb.Largemouth.The lake does have Ky.Bass and Smallmouth.I'm know some are of good size,but I don't think anybody really fishes for them and most caught are by accident.


Roscoe


----------



## Mason52

backlashed said:


> hehe, I wasn't going to bring the tongue patch up but since you did Fallen.....
> 
> Don't worry about it Mason, just remember than no good deed ever goes unpunished.


Guess I missed something, oh well, ain't the first time.
I'll punish him with a ten pound hybrid his next trip out. That will teach him to make fun of me.....


----------



## Mason52

Roscoe said:


> Nice catch Mason.Looks like a healthy 4lb.Largemouth.The lake does have Ky.Bass and Smallmouth.I'm know some are of good size,but I don't think anybody really fishes for them and most caught are by accident.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


No doubt it does as Both Caesar Creek and Anderson's Fork has them.
My biggest Smallie is 17.5 outa C C but I've seen bigger ones then that that friends have caught. Lots of large and spotted bass too. Prolly right, about 4lbs give or take.


----------



## LearningtoFly

Egads, I didn't realize I was going to start all this









Hopefully you guys get some more rain so the post can get back on track


----------



## fallen513

Hell with the rain! We need more fish! 

Mason, hopefully you know I wasn't makin' fun of you buddy. It's all in fun.


----------



## Mason52

fallen513 said:


> Mason, hopefully you know I wasn't makin' fun of you buddy. It's all in fun.


I don't know fallen, sounds like you was makin fun of me


----------



## fallen513

Well, at least it was fun.


----------



## Topwater Tony

so will a person get a pricey ticket by moving the barracades to launch your boat?  and of those who have fished there, where there any good catches on the newly made structure?


----------



## ReelTimeWes

Topwater Tony said:


> so will a person get a pricey ticket by moving the barracades to launch your boat?  and of those who have fished there, where there any good catches on the newly made structure?


I would say yes. When I was there two Sundays ago the baricades had been moved but obviously not by the rangers but by someone launching a boat. When I came back in the rangers were at the top of the ramp with the baricades back in place. I was sure I was in for a ticket but they were nice about it. Usually doesn't happen that way.


----------



## ReelTimeWes

Looks like it is dropping about 1 foot/day. Check out ho high East Fork is (Harsha)!

http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reports/lkreport.html


----------



## trailbreaker

hopefully with no rain maybe the lake will go back down


----------



## Fletch

I wonder at what water level they will permit us to launch our boats.

I'm about ready to borrow a canoe and sneak in


----------



## hunterm

I was there yesterday evening, 5/12. The barricades are up and gate is closed. I parked and walked down to ramp area. Both parking lots, upper and lower, are under water. Depending on your boat/trailer/tow rig I'm not sure you could get boat into the water far enough to get it off the trailer before your rig was flooding.


----------



## backlashed

Fletch, I have been considering getting a kayak so I can get into the lake earlier in the year! I'm going to check to see if they will let me get one in.


----------



## Legend killer

any update on the ramps???


----------



## Fletch

8.5 feet over summer pool, down 1.1 from yesterday.

A buddy told me that the Park Rangers said they won't open the lake until you can get to the boat dock(s).


----------



## Fletch

I think the lake got within 2 feet of reaching it's all time high water mark.
Jan 19, 2005 871.3


----------



## Mason52

A friend of mine talked to the Corp of engineers today and they told him that the docks wont be reopened until the lake is back at Summer pool and the state repairs the docks. If they keep lowering the lake at the rate they are now they wont open it back up till sometime next week, or later. 
Hope I'm wrong about that  ..........


----------



## Legend killer

This is bs!! At cave run this past weekend the lake is still over 30' above summer pool, had a great time catching six muskies! What is the deal with OH regulations?


----------



## imalt

legend killer you got pics or just stories. I would like to see some pics of those cave run musky. They have some nice ones in that lake


----------



## Legend killer

imalt said:


> legend killer you got pics or just stories. I would like to see some pics of those cave run musky. They have some nice ones in that lake



I will post them when i get home. I will show pics of the water just below the top of the security lights. If I can fish safely in 30+ feet over pool what is the problem with 8'??


----------



## Fletch

I agree, we should be able to fish.
All it takes is a little common sense and you'll be fine.
But NO, we can't do that here.
Although, I have seen some really dumb people on CC. Heck, I've seen 3 boats run aground. lol.


----------



## jhurst

Has anyone successfully launched a canoe at CC?

I saw some posts that some might try it but I haven't seen any results if they did try it.


----------



## trailbreaker

my brother wants to take me to cave run.. it is BS you damage your boat your fault


----------



## Legend killer

trailbreaker said:


> my brother wants to take me to cave run.. it is BS you damage your boat your fault



So if I damage my boat at Ceaser Creek when they open it upto the public I can sue?


----------



## catfishing22

i talked to the lady the works at the spillway bait and tackle store not sure if thats the name of it but she said they were hoping it would be open today or tomm


----------



## trailbreaker

Legend killer said:


> So if I damage my boat at Ceaser Creek when they open it upto the public I can sue?


no if you launched now


----------



## imalt

the creek ramp is open now.


----------



## Ol'Bassman

If they continue to drop the lake 1.3 ft/day, the lake would be within 3 ft of summer pool by this weekend. There is absolutely no excuse for not removing the barracades and opening the lake by this weekend other than poor management. Why can't they schedule the dock work for Thursday or Friday of this week? Someone needs to get on the ball and stop the BS about the lake not being safe or we need someone else in charge!


----------



## GETTIN' THERE

State is broke, I am sure that fixing docks is not on the top of their to do list.


----------



## Legend killer

imalt said:


> the creek ramp is open now.


Where is the creek ramp?


----------



## Fletch

CC lake level is 856.5, 7.5 feet over summer pool and down 1.0 feet from yesterday.

I think you take 73 to Furnas Ogelsby Rd. Then right on New Burlington, follow Compton rd, then right on Young Rd. 
Go to maps.google.com and search for Caesar Creek Church in 45068 zip. The ramp is just north of the Church.


----------



## Legend killer

Any more updates? Thanks for the info on how to get to that ramp.


----------



## trailbreaker

there's a compton rd off of springdale... i know it's not the same


----------



## Fletch

Lake is at 855.5 this morning, 6.5 over summer pool.

BillyBob said he talked to the Rangers and they said the lake is closed until they can get to the docks and make any needed repairs. Not sure what is broke but...

We're talking about getting a group of fishermen/Women to help clean up the dock/ramp area. But we need to coordinate with the park rangers first.
I hope we can get a bunch of people involved. It would certainly look good if the fisherman/women from the area pitched in and helped!
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=173544


----------



## Legend killer

is it ok to launch at the creek ramp? I don't want to get fined.


----------



## Fletch

I'm guessing no, however, if there are no road blocks anywhere in the area I don't see how they can enforce it.

If you want to play it safe you need to call the park rangers.
513-897-3055
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/caesarck/tabid/720/Default.aspx


----------



## bbsoup

Dayton's Channel 7 12:00 news just had a short story about the lake. Said that the Haines Rd. (creek) ramp is now open, as imalt posted yesterday. They interviewed a Ranger, who said the lake could be at normal levels within a week. They showed a quick clip of one ramp, I didn't catch which, that is still well flooded. The lake has been so high for so long that I worry about spawning beds being left high and dry after the lake comes down. I'd actually like to see them take it down only far enough to make the ramps usable, which I would hope means 2-3 feet over summer pool. I really don't know, however, how much above summer pool they can leave it without leaving problems at the ramps. Also don't know how much consideration is given to fish management, vs. flood control. At least some, I hope.


----------



## Fletch

Thanks for the info bbsoup!
Where is the Haines Rd ramp or how do we get to it?
Thanks!


----------



## Diamondback

Take Compton R. off of Roxanna-New Burlington R. which is betweeen Route 42 and Route 380.


----------



## bbsoup

Yea, its a little tricky getting there for the first time. I'm not sure if the sign off of Roxanne-New Burlington even says "Compton" where you have to turn. I know it is "Cornstalk" if you turn North. If you see Cornstalk, turn South there and continue following Compton (I think it changes from Cornstalk to Compton right there at Rox-NB). When you get to approx. 39.554013, -83.984849 (I got these coords. from Mapquest), make sure you continue straight ahead at that point onto (I think) Young Rd, rather than continuing on Compton by veering right. It is a really poor road, but takes you directly to the ramp. Neither Google Maps or Mapquest shows enough detail to show you the last bit of road to the ramp. The DNR map which OGF has a link to on the home page is also a little deceptive. It identifies the wrong road as the Haines Ramp. The real ramp is at the little loop (the ramp's parking lot) just above the misidentified road. You can tell this because the ramp is in the creek where it narrows above the large shallow bay, not in the bay itself. The DNR map doesn't show any of the part of Compton you'll be on if you come from Rox-NB. The real kicker to all this is I don't know where "Haines" Rd. comes into the picture at all!


----------



## sc83

It used to be Haines rd a few years back I believe. I think they just changed it with the addition of the houses there the last few years. If you go out that way be careful crossing the bay, it is loaded with stumps and standing trees. It is usually only a couple feet deep.


----------



## backlashed

sc83 said:


> It used to be Haines rd a few years back I believe. I think they just changed it with the addition of the houses there the last few years. If you go out that way be careful crossing the bay, it is loaded with stumps and standing trees. It is usually only a couple feet deep.


I've not been back there but I've looked at it from the lake and looked at it via google. It is treacherous.


----------



## Legend killer

Well hell! A path has not been cut out and marked by Buouys??


----------



## MrToxygen

All,

Took a little ride up to the lake today, pulled into the wellman meadows area and it is still up pretty high. It was getting dark when we pulled in, they still have the high water signs up, but there wasnt any blockades, in fact it looked as if someone had put in or pulled out (water trail). The whole area was pretty bad looking, you know the typical flooded smells and sights...

Figured I'd post what we saw.

Tight lines.
T.


----------



## imalt

wellman and furnas are open


----------



## trailbreaker

right where marathon is that road when you pull out to turn left to go to the lake where does that go to if you wanna turn right


----------



## bbsoup

sc83 said:


> It used to be Haines rd a few years back I believe. I think they just changed it with the addition of the houses there the last few years. If you go out that way be careful crossing the bay, it is loaded with stumps and standing trees. It is usually only a couple feet deep.


Thanks sc83, I have always wondered. And yes, if you are trying to keep your boat pristine, don't use the Haines ramp. It IS definitely treacherous and I have yet to find a decent path past the bay. I usually ride up on a stump or 2 no matter what I try. You'd think idling straight up the creek would be best, but I have seen some guys really blowing mud with their big motor trying to get out of there after assuming that (usually a ski boat with no sonar). Actually, for me anyway, the best path I have found is to head over into the bay at about 30 deg. so that you are behind the patch of standing timber between the bay and the creek. Even on this path, you'll show 1-2 FOW until you get behind the trees. Idle behind the trees parallel to the creek until you are within 15 feet of the bank straight ahead, then turn left past the point on out into the creek. Though there is 10 FOW there at the point, don't hug the bank after you round the point as it is very shallow there. Look across the creek for the hard rock on the opposite bank, which the creek channel heads for, and follow that path until you are in the middle of the creek. You'll be OK from there on out to the main lake as long as you don't hug the bank anywhere. The other thing about the creek ramp is that the whole run from the ramp to the mouth of the creek is no wake, and you lose 10-15 minutes just getting to the NO WAKE buoy. If the other ramps are open, I will almost always use them. Sorry 'bout the long post, just tryin' to help.


----------



## backlashed

Stopped by last night on my way back from an appointment. Wellman looked like it did in March, the water about 40' beyond the docks. There appeared to be a little damage to one of the risers. 

Dead carp everywhere :bulgy-eyes: Man they stink!:S

Stopped by the Harris ramp. The water was probably 200' past the ramp at one point and was still deep. You'd have no problems getting through that stump field now!

More dead carp here too. I stepped on one that was pretty far along. I hope I can get that smell out of my truck!


----------



## sc83

bbsoup, and anyone else interested, the creek channel runs around the right side of the bay if you're heading towards the lake from the ramp.


----------



## Fletch

We got on the lake yesterday.
It's a mud puddle boys


----------



## backlashed

Fletch said:


> We got on the lake yesterday. It's a mud puddle boys


Worth going out to fish on tomorrow? I just got a kayak and want to fish the area around Harris ramp.


----------



## Fletch

We caught a couple but few and far between.
Plus, now you have all of the yahoo's with ski boats and pwc's, so it will get stirred up even more.

But, if I had the time to go - I'd go


----------



## Mason52

N pool ramp open


----------



## backlashed

OK, I got skunked and it seemed like everyone else had the same luck but hey who cares! It was an awesome morning to be out on the water 

I put in at Harris ramp and saw 3 other kayaks and 4 bass boats from 8:00 to 11:00. Most times no one else was in sight. The lake is still high but way down the last few days. Next weekend should be a winner.

I learned a good lesson this morning, kayaks and bait casters are not a good combination, I have another mess to clean up. 

I'll post some pics if I ever learn how to.


----------



## Legend killer

Water dropping equals bad fishing.


----------



## Mason52

I talked to a guy crappie fishing yesterday and he had his limit and I also saw several other people catching crappies yesterday and today. Today I sucked and my trolling motor took a dump on me and I had to quit. I did get one fish yesterday.... 41 inches


----------



## Topwater Tony

i got 3 Bass and lost a Saugeye

a buddy got a bunch of nice crappy

a new buddy got a 35in Musky fishing for Bass

got rained on twice and sidestepped the lightning lol

was nice to get back on CC again

great talking to ya again Mason, always insightful


----------



## bigdamram

is there any truth behind high ecoli levels at CC? A friend of mine just told me he heard something about it.... gonna investigate it.

edit, just found out that there is a higher than what is considered safe level of bacteria that is like ecoli, it is just recommended not to swim in it.


----------

